# Sephora Return Policy?



## sonya

If you don't have a receipt, will Sephora still let you make a return or even exchange (ie same product but just different color)?

Thanks!


----------



## LouisLady

they should! shouldnt be a problem...


----------



## sonya

Anyone can confirm either way?


----------



## Couturegrl

Sonya-- yes, they will. I used to work for them They just might have to look at your drivers license, etc. They probably won't give u a return, but DEFINITELY an exchange.


----------



## sonya

Thanks so much. I got a bunch of Nars eyeshadows in colors I don't like. I just want different colors.


----------



## elle-mo

I've returned lip gloss-unsealed that I bought on-line (never used of course) and they were very good about it. You should'nt have any probs, they have good customer service


----------



## sonya

Would it be possible to exchange for different products? Like an eyeshadow for foundation? Or even get merchandise credit?


----------



## Michelle1025

Yah, can exchange it for something completely different. Or get a store credit.


----------



## CrazyBagLady

elle-mo said:


> I've returned lip gloss-unsealed that I bought on-line (never used of course) and they were very good about it. You should'nt have any probs, they have good customer service[/quotse
> 
> sephora has always been good about that...its ULTA that has horrible return policy.


----------



## sonya

What is ULTA?


----------



## IntlSet

Sonya, ULTA is a chain-store that's like a lower-end Sephora. While they do carry some mid-range items (like Too Faced, Clinique), the bulk of their merchandise is lower-end (Revlon, Cover Girl, etc.). 

I've exchanged items at Sephora with no problem... I think their return policy is pretty generous. Which NARs eyeshadow did you get?


----------



## sonya

NARS April Fools and Sandra in the eye duos and Swing in the creme.


----------



## chanel princess

with your receipt you get 90 days return on your form of payment
without receipt you can get a store credit back or exchange for another item indefinately


----------



## thequeenbee

hi i used to work at sephora, they wont do returns but they'll definitely exchange it with something else


----------



## Twisted

would they still exchange if i already open the item?


----------



## Cdaizybug

I got some new shampoo the other day..used it and it made my hair feel like straw and I returned it with no problem. 

Candace


----------



## Twisted

^ thanks.

i got some tinted moisturizer and powder that i thought looked ok on my skin when the SA tried it on me. but when i used it today, i looked a bit tanned because of it. (not that i don't want a tan )


----------



## kali8972

If you have your receipt how long do you have to return your item? I've been driving around with my return for 2 weeks and keep forgetting to stop by.


----------



## LVShoeFan2

I bought some Murad cleanser and lotion to help tame the redness I get on my face in the winter.  I used it once and got a _horrible_ reaction the next day.  I wanted to return it but of course, I had thrown out the bag and receipt.    DH took it back to Sephora and explained what happened.  They exchanged it no problem -- either store credit or I opted for a bottle of Juicy Couture perfume.   I bet they'll just use the opened stuff as testers.


----------



## yeppun_1

Yes- you can definitely exchange.  In my experience, Sephora is VERY good with exchanges (or returns if you have the receipt).


----------



## ms-whitney

sonya said:


> If you don't have a receipt, will Sephora still let you make a return or even exchange (ie same product but just different color)?
> 
> Thanks!



they have the most relaxed policy next to nordy's!

it's to draw customers but no reciept, as long as unused, you can return or exchange it.

return for credit i'm assuming. never tried that.

and this SA told me if it doesn't work, just with the reciept i can exchange (h2o does this too, i saw this girl do it!)


----------



## Malee

Exchanges yes...returns, I dont think so.


----------



## shoe gal

Twisted said:


> would they still exchange if i already open the item?



I used a foundation shade on and off for a week, went on vacation, decided the color did not match my skin tone the way i applied it, came back from vacation, and returned it with the receipt with no problem! so they definitely will take it back even if you open the item and use it.


----------



## shoeangel

Does anyone know if Sephora offers a satisfaction guarantee?  If I use a product once, but I'm not happy with the results, will they let me return it?  I want to purchase some GlowFusion self-tanner for my face, but I do not want to waste $58 if I am not happy with the results.

Will they take it back if I am not satisfied?


----------



## TxGlam

Yes you can definitely return any item. They have a great policy and I've never had a problem with returning something I tried and didn't like there.


----------



## bubbleliciousis

yup i believe it's a 60 day full $$ refund as long as you haven't used more than half of the product. 

check on the 60 days tho. i recall it as 60 but you shld double check....


----------



## missmustard

Sounds like a great return policy! You guys are soo enabling me to buy now... but I.. must.... resist!...


----------



## mj805

from what i remember they have a great return policy.


----------



## chloe.clementine

Sephora has a great return policy. I believe you can get full refund if you have the receipt. I have no idea if there's a time period for it. I guess just common sense. Don't wait too long and don't use the product half empty before you decide to return it. 

If you don't have the receipt, I think they might give you product exchange. This is what they used to let me do. I'm not sure what their recent return policy without a receipt. What works best for me, Sephora always be more than happy to give you a little sample for almost all their products so take that to your advantage!


----------



## PlushKitty

Great return policy. buy buy buy!!


----------



## twin53

great store, great return policy


----------



## girlsgottoshop

You can absolutely use the product and return if you don't like.  Never had a problem with them at all!!


----------



## Charles

The gf works there, so I can confirm what others have said here.  You can get a refund.  Although, they will let you sample it prior to buying so hopefully you won't have to return it.


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Can you return products without the box it came in? I bought the Philosophy Make-Up Optional kit and threw away the box like a dummy. I thought it would work, but after 2 weeks it has given me red, itchy,rashy skin and acne (not pretty). I have the receipt though. Anyone know? thanks!


----------



## wickedassin

They should take it back if you've got the receipt.  Just be nice.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^ agreed.  Sephora is very easy going.  And it might help if you bought something to replace it.


----------



## Sunshine

They are great! They will take it back for sure!


----------



## rothjess

Sephora.  I've never had to return anything from them, but they seem like they're pretty liberal with their returns.


----------



## yslalice

I don't think you should have a problem. I buy from them all the time, and their customer service is great. Explain what happened, and they can probably recommend something else for you.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I love Sephora, agreed they are so helpful.


----------



## effinhaute

I really like Sephora's policy and like everyone else, I think they will let you return it.


----------



## gr8heart

Their return policy is great, but I have only returned stuff in their original container/package.  They may just give you a credit for a future purchase.


----------



## claireZk

I've heard Sephora has a pretty lenient return policy, but will they let you return open perfume?  Like if you buy it, wear it once and hate it, will they let you return or exchange?


----------



## to_the_nines

i'm pretty sure they will, as long as the bottle isn't more than halfway empty.


----------



## ellacoach

Yep, you should be able to do this as long as you still have the box. I think a few years ago I purchased one of the fragrances from CLEAN at Sephora, sprayed it once and knew it wasn't for me. I returned it without any problems.


----------



## TxGlam

Yup, you can take it back. I love sephora! Never have any trouble returning anything that doesn't suit me.


----------



## ally24k

yep i love sephora's return policy.


----------



## claireZk

Oh wow!  That's awesome!  The only thing I ever returned to Sephora was perfume that still had sealed plastic wrap over the box so I wasn't sure if they'd take an open one back.  

I think I want to buy some new perfume during FF, but I haven't tried a proper sample of it.  Sometimes I love a scent at first, but after a couple hours it smells like poo


----------



## amiekbs8

you can even return things a quarter of the way through if it caused you some sort of allergic reaction, however delayed. A Vincent Longo lipstain started giving me hives a week after use, I returned it and they were so nice too!


----------



## Archipelago

It's not a problem. I bought a bottle of Bulgari perfume once. After a few spritzes, I realized that while it's nice on paper, it stinks on me. When I returned it, I had my receipt with me and they didn't give me any hassle.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i love the fact that you can buy something online and return it back to the store if you have your receipt. makes buying online so much easier! i wish victoria secret had that policy!


----------



## stylized

That's a great policy!  I don't buy expensive products b/c I'm always worried it won't work like it should or I won't like them, and then I'll be out a lot of $$$.


----------



## Tracy

So, if you buy say, a lip gloss at sephora.com and you use it and don't like it you can send it back??


----------



## DenimShopaholic

ILuvShopping said:


> i love the fact that you can buy something online and return it back to the store if you have your receipt. makes buying online so much easier! i wish victoria secret had that policy!


 
I totally agree with you....VS has the worst return policy!  I didn't read all the "small print" when I placed an online order with them, so I was a bit taken aback by it when I tried to return items in the store and was rebuffed swiftly!!  

I guess it's my fault for not reading the details up front, but who would expect that type of policy in this era of internet shopping???  

I've decided not to buy anything from them online now. (Actually, I'm really not buying from their stores either.....ha ha ha!!)


----------



## Michy1215

In the "My upcoming trip to Sephora" thread, ClaireZk mentioned that if you don't like something from sephora, you can return it as long as you have a receipt.

Is that true if it is used? For my birthday I got a gift certificate there and I bought clinique eye concealer and I tried it but the shade is not right for my skin color (I purchased it online so it was hard to tell). I also bought the bare minerals eye starter kit. I opened up each of the eyeshadows in the kit and followed the steps in the dvd and with my skin color, it was so hard to see the eyeshadow colors on my skin. For everyone that has bought BM eyshadows or concealer, you know that there is a sticker that covers the holes in the round cases. Obviously I took those stickers off. I only used the kit once (when trying it out) because I didn't like it. Are these 2 things returnable to the store? They were both purchased online.


----------



## rbaby

Yes, I believe they are as long as you have your receipt and it is within 60 days. Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl

yes, they will return it im sure.


----------



## claireZk

Yes, just make sure you have the packing slip with you.  I've never had them ask any questions, but if they do just say you're not happy with the items and you'd like to try something else


----------



## itsnicole

I haven't had to return anything at Sephora, but I asked my friend, and she says they will take it back (she's returned stuff she didn't like after opening it and they've taken it back with a receipt).


----------



## Corrinne

if you dont have the receipt they will issue you a store credit on a gift card


----------



## razorbackbelle0

They took back a Bare Minerals Clear Radiance that my mom bought; she got it home and it was half empty! It took her 3 weeks to get back up there and return it, but they did; no questions asked! Gotta love Sephora.


----------



## Michy1215

So good to hear that I would get a gift receipt without receipt. All I have is the confirmation email and I'm not sure if that will suffice. I'd rather have the gift card anyway because if I got the cash back, I wouldn't be able to convince myself to buy something from there again since I've made 4 seperate purchases from there in the past month.


----------



## miss_ritz

I love Sephora! Returns have always been hassle-free for me.


----------



## csamcharlie

Yup that's why I LOVE Sephora.  Great return policy.  They'll accept used items even without a receipt.  My friend's sister even returned an item (used once) a year later without a receipt without hassles.  If your new makeup melts in the car, you can return it.  They're great!


----------



## angelah

Does it matter how much product is used? It doesn't make sense if customers keep "trying" products and not end up buying anything. Is there a limit to how many times you can do a return?


----------



## kimosa

I love their return policy. You can return used makeup & no questions asked. I'm not sure how much you can return items but I'd be embarrased to be always going in there returning stuff & not buying :shame:


----------



## Michy1215

I went there tonight and no questions asked, I returned the eye concealer and eye starter kit. I didn't have my packing slip so I printed out my confirmation email and that was fine. They asked me if I wanted a store credit and I said yeah, that's fine even though after, I realized they might have given me cash back.


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I have heard great things about Sephora's return policy, but when I went to return something from an online order, I got such attitude.  It was mostly from this nosey holiday hire saying things like, "We don't even carry this in the store (a ghd hairbrush)."  "Did you use it?!?"  So rude - it was a damaged hairbrush!  I wanted to say mind your own business and report her to the manager.  I was in a rush, but if she's always this "lovely" I am sure that her manager is already onto her.


----------



## kristie

Sephora has great service.  I have never had a receipt and they always exchange for you.  They will either exchange or put the credit on a gift card.  You only need a receipt if you want your money back.


----------



## shopgirl1010

I just sent a return to sephora through mail. Has anyone done this before? I was wondering how long it takes to receive the return confirmation via email.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Does this work at the sephoras in italy?  I know my friend bought all this dior makeup that looked horrible on her.  Most stores in Italy state no returns but it would be great if she could return it.


----------



## Laurie8504

Yeah, I returned a whole bare minerals starter kit because it was the wrong shade, and I had un-stickered everything.


----------



## Michy1215

ItalianFashion said:


> Does this work at the sephoras in italy?  I know my friend bought all this dior makeup that looked horrible on her.  Most stores in Italy state no returns but it would be great if she could return it.



I know all sephoras in the U.S. (and most beauty stores) have to accept returns on comsetics. I'm not sure about Italy. Call and ask what their return policy is.


----------



## stmichel

Yes you can return within the "return period." I have purchased from Sephora
online and have received obviously used makeup and I returned it at the store
minus shipping.
There was a time that I got suckered into buying an entire line for DDF and I 
asked if the products broke me out, I'd be returning for a refund--they said no prob.
You might encounter a difficult SA at Sephora regarding returns but that applies in many retail store. If Nordstrom carries the product, I buy it from them.


----------



## perlefine

I wish you could do that here, we can't return anything if it's open en used.


----------



## claireZk

I had my first _almost_ negative return experience with Sephora a couple weeks ago. I remembered it when I saw that this thread had been bumped... I ordered Too Faced loose glittery shadow and when I got it, I realized it had BIG chunks of glitter (flakes of metal), which I didn't want to put anywhere near my eyes :s

So I went to Sephora, handed it to the lady with the packing slip, and asked for an exchange.  I was purchasing a pile of other stuff.  She just stared at me and finally she was like "Is is _open_?  Did you _use_ it?"  And I'm like "I opened it, put a little on my hand and decided I didn't like it "  So she reaches under the counter and pulls out this big sticker which she very carefully puts across the top to seal it, then she picks it up as if was someone else's dirty underwear or something and tosses it aside.  The thing was brand new-- she had to ask if it was opened, because you definitely couldn't tell by looking at it.  Even my bf thought she/ the situation was weird


----------



## anneonimiss

I'm thinking of returning my Lorac Illuminating powder.  I used it once and it cakes up in every little line and ends up looking terrible.  

I wonder what they do with the returned makeup?


----------



## claireZk

^ I've been wondering about that too!  I'm pretty sure Ulta re-sells it... I know they open up regular products to use as testers and then sell them at full price if it's the last one left 

Return the powder and get something else!  Lorac isn't cheap!


----------



## anneonimiss

^ I think I will.  My sweet widdle mommy bought it for me while she was down visiting, so I don't have the receipt.  I'll test their customer service and report back.


----------



## lilac0485

I've returned hair products, but do they let you return a bronzer brush without some of the packaging?  I threw out the plastic wrap around it and only have the plastic tube and brush still.  But I do have all my receipts.


----------



## angelah

nolarice said:


> So, if you buy say, a lip gloss at sephora.com and you use it and don't like it you can send it back??



Yes you can and I've done it.
I don't quite like Sephora's return policy, they take forever and don't update you soon enough, you gotta call them. I don't live near a store so I return by post. I don't hear from them till like a month later that they received my stuff and will do a online credit shortly. "Shortly" meant 7 days! I quite like Dillards' where you can call them before sending and they apply the credit the moment they get the goods back, which is about the time it takes for normal mail to get there... few days in total.


----------



## NavelOrange

Do you guys know about returns to Sephora if I lost the recipts?  I know, it is kind of ridiculous to expect that they will take something back without the recipts...but it is perfume still sealed in the original box.  

What do you think?


----------



## Miss Priss24

NavelOrange said:


> Do you guys know about returns to Sephora if I lost the recipts?  I know, it is kind of ridiculous to expect that they will take something back without the recipts...but it is perfume still sealed in the original box.
> 
> What do you think?



yep they will take it back n give u store credit just tell them u got it as a gift n they didnt give u a gift receipt


----------



## kimosa

I just love Sephora's no question asked return policy. I wonder too what they do with the used makeup. I would think they would use it as testers, makes sense to me. 

I went to Ulta the other day & exchanged an eyeshadow I didn't like. The manager there told me she has to throw out the used makeup people bring back because they can't put it back into inventory once it's sold. So she put tape on it & threw it in a box. She said it's unbelievable how much makeup gets thrown out every week. 

She said they can't even use it as testers & that makes no sense to me. I think if that is true, Ulta is loosing alot of money on that alone. At least using it as testers or something will lower their losses. 

I'd like to know what Sephora does with their returned makeup.


----------



## cristalena56

when i return they ask me if i used it.. usually they ask why i didn't like it, but asked like in a curious manner, like in case someone asks a question about it?  but they refunded me no problem


----------



## cristalena56

kimosa said:


> I just love Sephora's no question asked return policy. I wonder too what they do with the used makeup. I would think they would use it as testers, makes sense to me.
> 
> I went to Ulta the other day & exchanged an eyeshadow I didn't like. The manager there told me she has to throw out the used makeup people bring back because they can't put it back into inventory once it's sold. So she put tape on it & threw it in a box. She said it's unbelievable how much makeup gets thrown out every week.
> 
> She said they can't even use it as testers & that makes no sense to me. I think if that is true, Ulta is loosing alot of money on that alone. At least using it as testers or something will lower their losses.
> 
> I'd like to know what Sephora does with their returned makeup.


they probably dont reuse it for sanitary purposes? like what if someone used it that one time but had an eye infection,a cold sore, or something like that? thats all i can think of.....


----------



## kimosa

I did briefly think it was for sanitary reasons but then that doesn't make sense because testers are out there for any random person to use.


----------



## missjenny2679

claireZk said:


> I had my first _almost_ negative return experience with Sephora a couple weeks ago. I remembered it when I saw that this thread had been bumped... I ordered Too Faced loose glittery shadow and when I got it, I realized it had BIG chunks of glitter (flakes of metal), which I didn't want to put anywhere near my eyes :s
> 
> So I went to Sephora, handed it to the lady with the packing slip, and asked for an exchange. I was purchasing a pile of other stuff. She just stared at me and finally she was like "Is is _open_? Did you _use_ it?" And I'm like "I opened it, put a little on my hand and decided I didn't like it " So she reaches under the counter and pulls out this big sticker which she very carefully puts across the top to seal it, then she picks it up as if was someone else's dirty underwear or something and tosses it aside. The thing was brand new-- she had to ask if it was opened, because you definitely couldn't tell by looking at it. Even my bf thought she/ the situation was weird


 
The SA at the Oakbrook Il Sephora do this too!! I returned that dry shampoo, and the girl put this huge sticker on it, and I had to explain to her why I was bringing it back.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

brwneyedgrl said:


> I have heard great things about Sephora's return policy, but when I went to return something from an online order, I got such attitude.  It was mostly from this nosey holiday hire saying things like, "We don't even carry this in the store (a ghd hairbrush)."  "Did you use it?!?"  So rude - it was a damaged hairbrush!  I wanted to say mind your own business and report her to the manager.  I was in a rush, but if she's always this "lovely" I am sure that her manager is already onto her.



I got the same kind of attitude when I tried to exchange a ghd flat iron back in November, I didn't even want to return it I was just trying to do a straight exchange.  The only reason that I wanted to exchange it was because of reading posts on here about the new ghd's having a hologram on them and the one that I had gotten didn't have a hologram so I panicked and thought I had a fake one and asked to exchange it for one that did have the hologram and the girls there looked at me like I had three heads.  Thankfully her manager could see that the interaction between wasn't going so well so she came over and offered to open one of the new ones that they had in the store to see if it looked like the one I had and it did, so I had panicked for nothing and the other girl that worked there was a total jerk to me for no reason.  That was my first time trying to return/exchange something there, so I have never attempted to take anything back there again even if I hate it.


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

Maybe the cost price of an item is 10c. Item retails for $20, so retailer can afford to accept 200 units of return before they make a loss.  :s

As to where these items go is anyone's guess. Maybe given to hobo shelters, maybe cleaned up, sold dirt cheap to individuals who in turn peddle them on ebay, sold to stores like Big Lots; or sanitized, remixed, repackaged, and recycled back to store? IDK


----------



## Geminiz06

they have never given me any hassles on returns. But they do credit your CC slow. It 3-4weeks


----------



## MissTiss

Weird.  I just returned an unopened jar of Bare Minerals (no receipt) and an opened jar (w/receipt) with no problems whatsoever. 

They gave me store credit for one and creditED my debit card with the other. I got the credit that night. 

My Sephora rocks. I wonder why things are different in other locations...


----------



## missjenny2679

I worked at a Bath and Body Works for a little bit while in college, and if I remember right we use to mark the items that were returned and they just got thrown out at the end of the night. There is a PF member that use to work at Sephora (she told me b/c I posted I thread about a cute make up kit I saw there) I should go find her and see if she can say what they do with the returns...


----------



## digby723

missjenny2679 said:


> I worked at a Bath and Body Works for a little bit while in college, and if I remember right we use to mark the items that were returned and they just got thrown out at the end of the night. There is a PF member that use to work at Sephora (she told me b/c I posted I thread about a cute make up kit I saw there) I should go find her and see if she can say what they do with the returns...


 
And here I am! lol! As I replied to you, when items are returned, if they have been used, they are put into a bit that is later cateloged and sent back to the district wharehouse. I _believe _(although, I'm not 100% sure) that the items are sent back to the manufactors for at least a partial or maybe even full refund. Obviouslly, if the item hasn't been used, it's put back on the shelves. 9 times out of 10 though, the items are sent back. They sepnd a lot of money in returns since there is no return policy. Sometimes the girls (or boys if your Sephora has men there!) get kind of snotty about it, only because we see a LOT of stuff being returned that shouldn't. For example, I had a woman return over $1000 worth of products after christmas time, another woman who would buy itmes, return them days later and re-purchae the *same *item, or, one woman brought back items she had pourchased over a year ago! And, make up has experation dates! So, if it's been over a year, and hasn't been used, we still have to return it. One of the reasons I left Sephora was because they were soooo wasteful (and the girls were really mean lol!). So, I'm sorry for any of you girls that have had bad experiences with Sephora returns! The girls there just see so much being returned, or, being purchase at TJ Maxx and beinn returned at Sephora, it's horrible! 

Hope I answered your questiions! If not, feel free to ask, I'll check back and reply!


----------



## missjenny2679

People would return makeup from TJ maxx Thats horrible!!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Agreed. People can be so vile.   Heck, I even felt bad returning the one opened item, but it was totally the wrong color.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I just returned an item by mail since I bought it online, I hope they accept it. I added the return form. I didn't want to return it but the product gave me a bad allergic reaction, I broke out in tiny red bumps. :s


----------



## digby723

missjenny2679 said:


> People would return makeup from TJ maxx Thats horrible!!


 
Yea, a lot actually. It's really kind of...cheating the system I guess. Sephora sends it back, the district wharehouse sells it to another company (at a discount) TJ Maxx gets it, sells it for a minimal profit, and then Sephora gets it again because someone doesn't want to pay $30 for eyeshadow from another brand, so they exchange it. It's annoying!


----------



## yeppun_1

From my experience, Sephora has an excellent (and VERY liberal) return policy.


----------



## jpgoeth

I have an eyeshadow palette that I bought from Sephora about a week ago.  Something in it really irritateed my eyes. I want to exchange it for something else, but I can't find my receipt.

Do you think they'll let me exchange it or am I out of luck?


----------



## candice19

jpgoeth said:


> I have an eyeshadow palette that I bought from Sephora about a week ago. Something in it really irritateed my eyes. I want to exchange it for something else, but I can't find my receipt.
> 
> Do you think they'll let me exchange it or am I out of luck?


If you are a beauty insider there definitely should not be a problem b/c they can look you up.  I've exchanged before w/o a receipt before and that wasn't a problem either.


----------



## MissTiss

They'll take it back, beauty insider or not. You'll get store credit. 
Sephora has a very flexible return policy.


----------



## itsnicole

This happened to a friend of mine, and they took the item back without a receipt.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I bought some bare essentials makeup from them and I don't like it. I need to take it back. Its been months do you think they'll take it back?


----------



## jpgoeth

Yay, thanks for the info!  I  sephora even more now.  It's like the Nordstoms of beauty supplies!


----------



## MissTiss

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I bought some bare essentials makeup from them and I don't like it. I need to take it back. Its been months do you think they'll take it back?


 

They will.  I had two BE products, both the wrong color. One open w/receipt and one older (unopened) no receipt. They took both. I got a refund for the open product with receipt and a store credit for the unused product (no receipt).  

They are awesome! It's sad though, I've heard some people abuse the policy and bring back things that are almost completely used up.  That's bad!


----------



## digby723

candice19 said:


> *If you are a beauty insider there definitely should not be a problem b/c they can look you up*. I've exchanged before w/o a receipt before and that wasn't a problem either.


 
Common misconception, but, this is not true. BI has nothing to do with sales, and even tho employees access this screen to get you your points, they can't look transactions up on it. 

They will return your eyeliner, no questions asked for store credit without a reciept. With a reciept, you'll get it back on your card. Or you can exchange either way. 

I used to work there. HTH!


----------



## digby723

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I bought some bare essentials makeup from them and I don't like it. I need to take it back. Its been months do you think they'll take it back?


 
There is no return poilcy at Sephora. If youy have a barcode for it, or, if they can find one, they will take it back and give you store credit.


----------



## digby723

MissTiss said:


> They will. I had two BE products, both the wrong color. One open w/receipt and one older (unopened) no receipt. They took both. I got a refund for the open product with receipt and a store credit for the unused product (no receipt).
> 
> They are awesome! It's sad though, *I've heard some people abuse the policy and bring back things that are almost completely used up.* That's bad!


 
Yup, they do and it happens a lot. I once had a lady return an empty bottle of Perricone products because she said she had a recation to it. She exchanged it for the same thing!! Another woman who came in reguarlly would buy nars lipgloss, come in days later with a "problem" and exchange it for THE SAME SHADE! also, when no one could find the Clarisonic, she bought the LAST ONE and called the next day to inquire about the return policy. I recognized her voice and said that for this product, if she was unsure, that we would _prefer_ for her not to use it and just return it instead. She asked if she wanted to use it, could we return it? I had to say yes. She, 2 hours later, she came into the store saying she didn't recieve the results she thought she would. *WTF?! *She only used it once! So, we had to take the hit on it and return it. She annoyed the crap outta me! 

Sorry for my rant, this is why I quit..because of stupid people like her!!


----------



## Cheryl

I have a NoNo that I bought back in february that I dont use, It leaves stubble and to me is just worthless, I have the box and everything it came with... do you think they would return it? I still have the receipt too but its been more then 30 days, even 90 days... Its just that it was $250 and I dont use it (it just doesnt work that well)


----------



## elle tee

Wish I had known about this a couple months ago, I developed a sensitivity to some Sephora brand eyeliner and it made my eyes burn, so I just threw it out.  Would have been nice to return it and try a different brand (or feed my Fresh lip balm addiction!).  I'm usually reluctant to return things, though- I just returned a cosmetic item for the first time, but it was because I had bought a cleanser instead of a toner and it was still factory sealed.


----------



## candice19

digby723 said:


> Common misconception, but, this is not true. BI has nothing to do with sales, and even tho employees access this screen to get you your points, they can't look transactions up on it.
> 
> They will return your eyeliner, no questions asked for store credit without a reciept. With a reciept, you'll get it back on your card. Or you can exchange either way.
> 
> I used to work there. HTH!


 
The first time I ever tried to return something, the lady behind the counter told me that.  She made me write down my email address and all.  Guess she was new? lol



digby723 said:


> Yup, they do and it happens a lot. I once had a lady return an empty bottle of Perricone products because she said she had a recation to it. She exchanged it for the same thing!! Another woman who came in reguarlly would buy nars lipgloss, come in days later with a "problem" and exchange it for THE SAME SHADE! also, when no one could find the Clarisonic, she bought the LAST ONE and called the next day to inquire about the return policy. I recognized her voice and said that for this product, if she was unsure, that we would _prefer_ for her not to use it and just return it instead. She asked if she wanted to use it, could we return it? I had to say yes. She, 2 hours later, she came into the store saying she didn't recieve the results she thought she would. *WTF?! *She only used it once! So, we had to take the hit on it and return it. She annoyed the crap outta me!
> 
> Sorry for my rant, this is why I quit..because of stupid people like her!!


I can't stand people like that.  My friend works at Barnes&Noble and she says people try and return books with dog ears and coffee stains, they say they got it as a gift lol.

BUT!  My side of returning is... often times I ask the people at Sephora for recommendations, or they come up to me, and they say "oh this product is GREAT!"  So, I buy it.  But then it turns out that I do get an allergic reaction or there is no good result, etc.  And I do end up returning it because I could spend that money on something else that works.  So NOW, I ask for samples of anything I can to try it out at home before I buy because why waste a brand new bottle and the cashier's time?  But when I do that, the people at Sephora often give me a dirty look and think I'm just in it to get samples.


----------



## BagsLuvMeToo

are T3 hairdryers returnable?


----------



## juneping

candice19 said:


> The first time I ever tried to return something, the lady behind the counter told me that. She made me write down my email address and all. Guess she was new? lol
> 
> 
> I can't stand people like that. My friend works at Barnes&Noble and she says people try and return books with dog ears and coffee stains, they say they got it as a gift lol.
> 
> BUT! My side of returning is... often times I ask the people at Sephora for recommendations, or they come up to me, and they say "oh this product is GREAT!" So, I buy it. But then it turns out that I do get an allergic reaction or there is no good result, etc. And I do end up returning it because I could spend that money on something else that works. So NOW, I ask for samples of anything I can to try it out at home before I buy because why waste a brand new bottle and the cashier's time? But when I do that, the people at Sephora often give me a dirty look and think I'm just in it to get samples.


 
keep doing it...i believe it's a very good idea. i often feel bad of returning stuff that's weren't right for me and wish there's small sample that we could try first before making the purchase. it's a waste of time for us and the ppl who work in the store. 
i am going to make a trip to dept stores to ask for eye cream samples...


----------



## MissTiss

digby723 said:


> Yup, they do and it happens a lot. I once had a lady return an empty bottle of Perricone products because she said she had a recation to it. She exchanged it for the same thing!! Another woman who came in reguarlly would buy nars lipgloss, come in days later with a "problem" and exchange it for THE SAME SHADE! also, when no one could find the Clarisonic, she bought the LAST ONE and called the next day to inquire about the return policy. I recognized her voice and said that for this product, if she was unsure, that we would _prefer_ for her not to use it and just return it instead. She asked if she wanted to use it, could we return it? I had to say yes. She, 2 hours later, she came into the store saying she didn't recieve the results she thought she would. *WTF?! *She only used it once! So, we had to take the hit on it and return it. She annoyed the crap outta me!
> 
> Sorry for my rant, this is why I quit..because of stupid people like her!!


 

That sucks! I agree and I don't think I could've held my tongue.  I am not good at that kind of customer service. People are idiots. And DISHONEST. It ruins it for the rest of us.


----------



## jpgoeth

So i just got back and they were SUPER nice.  They didn't even ask why I wanted to exchange it.

I  Sephora!!!!


----------



## digby723

cherthompson said:


> I have a NoNo that I bought back in february that I dont use, It leaves stubble and to me is just worthless, I have the box and everything it came with... do you think they would return it? I still have the receipt too but its been more then 30 days, even 90 days... Its just that it was $250 and I dont use it (it just doesnt work that well)


 
They'll take it. If you have the reciept, then you'll be refunded the full amount. When they ask why you're returning it, tell them that it didn't work for you as a treatment (Hence why you've waited so long to return it) and they won't give you and problems.


----------



## digby723

candice19 said:


> *The first time I ever tried to return something, the lady behind the counter told me that. She made me write down my email address and all. Guess she was new? lol*


 
LOL! Yea, she didn't know what she was doing!! That's funny that she did that haha! 

yea, know, I hear ya on the product recomondations. Everyone likes different things, or, employees there, they get a TON of free stuff, so, they'll have gotten something, liked it, gotten something similar and liked it better and then when they see you pick up something that they liked, but found a product that was better, they want to help you out. Unfortunatly, it can lead to a lot of returns! The whole sample thing...yea, a lot of people used to come in and just stock up on those instead of buying the products. When you ask them to make you a sample, just thank them and tell them that you'd rather be able to try it later to see if you'll have an alergic reaction vs. having to waste their time returning it next week. They will (I know I did!) appreciate this, and also realize that you're not there just too mooch! HTH!!


----------



## digby723

BagsLuvMeToo said:


> are T3 hairdryers returnable?


 
Yup. Be strong tho, they're gonna try to get you to exchange it normally! LOL! 

honestly tho, I'm glad, and sure, that some of you girls see a difference with T3 and Chi haridryers/flat irons, but, I see NO difference between these or the vidal sasson ones. I always felt bad selling them when I worked there!


----------



## digby723

MissTiss said:


> That sucks! I agree and I don't think I could've held my tongue. I am not good at that kind of customer service. People are idiots. And DISHONEST. It ruins it for the rest of us.


 
I was always somewhat rude to her. And she always sought me out to deal with her! I honestly think she did it just for the Beauty insider points and getting the free stuff! I just have no tolerance for people who have nothing better to do than play stupid games like this! I wanted to shake her and tell her she had a serious mental problem, but, my managers told me just to let it go. Sephora's owned by LV...they can afford it I guess!


----------



## VPT

I didn't know LV owned Sephora!! I wonder if LV had similar return policy? LOL

Anyway question for you. If you returned an item without a receipt, how is Sephora to tell if you actually bought it from their store and not somewhere else, assuming they stock that product?


----------



## digby723

VPT said:


> I didn't know LV owned Sephora!! I wonder if LV had similar return policy? LOL
> 
> Anyway question for you. If you returned an item without a receipt, how is Sephora to tell if you actually bought it from their store and not somewhere else, assuming they stock that product?


 
They don't. They pretty much have to go on the honor system. When I first started, I asked about this. My manager said that even if someone went to marshalls, got too-faced eyeshadow for $2 and wanted to come to sephora to return it for $18, we'd have to do it. It's horrible, but, it happens. Similarily, people tried to return stuff to us that clearly had a nordstrom labels on it, or, Esste Lauder products, which Sephora doesn't even carry! In that case, obviouslly, we didn't accept it lol.


----------



## VPT

^ Thanks for the info, that's quite shocking, it's like they have shares in every single skincare & makeup company if they can afford to do this and stay afloat! I bet the staff have little commission, the perks of working there would be to enjoy staff discounts then?


----------



## barcreperie

MissTiss said:


> They will. I had two BE products, both the wrong color. One open w/receipt and one older (unopened) no receipt. They took both. I got a refund for the open product with receipt and a store credit for the unused product (no receipt).
> 
> They are awesome! It's sad though, I've heard some people abuse the policy and bring back things that are almost completely used up. That's bad!


 
Yes, it is.  And unfortunately, those people will eventually drive the store to tighten up on the return policy.  Although certain returns are legitimate, there are some who will habitually abuse a generous return policy.  HOPEFULLY, the store disposes of all returned items, open or not.  I would hate to think that I was buying something as new that had possibly been sitting in someone's hot car or otherwise exposed to an environment that could degrade the product.  But I have a feeling they re-sell unopened items.


----------



## digby723

VPT said:


> ^ Thanks for the info, that's quite shocking, it's like they have shares in every single skincare & makeup company if they can afford to do this and stay afloat! I bet the staff have little commission, the perks of working there would be to enjoy staff discounts then?


 
Staff does not work on commission at all. Hourly employees. Discount is 20%, 40% off sephora brand (which is mainly crap IMHO). So, when we do the 20% off for customers in November, that's exaclty what we have so you are getting our discount.


----------



## digby723

barcreperie said:


> Yes, it is. And unfortunately, those people will eventually drive the store to tighten up on the return policy. Although certain returns are legitimate, there are some who will habitually abuse a generous return policy. HOPEFULLY, the store disposes of all returned items, open or not. I would hate to think that I was buying something as new that had possibly been sitting in someone's hot car or otherwise exposed to an environment that could degrade the product. But I have a feeling they re-sell unopened items.


 
Retruend items, if they have been opened and used, we dispose of them. Any item that's returend, we open and check it. If it's never been used, we return it to the shelf. Otherwise Sephora would not be making a lot of money, if we "threw" everything away. But, you can tell if it's been used or not. Mascara, you can tell by the wand, eyeshadow, blush, foundation you can tell at a certain angle if it's been swiped or not. Skincare, again, you can tell by the pump. Fragrance items have the plastic around them, so, if it's been opened, there's no putting it back correctly. You can tell on eyeliner by the point of the pencil, or the wand if it's liquid. 

And we don't throw the products away. We send it back to a corporate warehouse and I would assume that Sephora is credited money back from the retailers.


----------



## pippop

I have a perfume from them that broke (the top) and doesn't spray anymore. I went to Sephora to see if they might be able to fix it. I didn't think they'd return it because I had used it, but I just wanted it to work again. They told me I should just exchange it, which surprised me. They didn't have my particular scent in stock, so I spent a while looking for one to trade it in for. I went to the counter and they started the transaction. They discovered that the scent had been discontinued, so they couldn't do it. I understand, but I was pretty disappointed since I'm still stuck with the non-functional bottle.


----------



## digby723

pippop said:


> I have a perfume from them that broke (the top) and doesn't spray anymore. I went to Sephora to see if they might be able to fix it. I didn't think they'd return it because I had used it, but I just wanted it to work again. They told me I should just exchange it, which surprised me. They didn't have my particular scent in stock, so I spent a while looking for one to trade it in for. I went to the counter and they started the transaction. They discovered that the scent had been discontinued, so they couldn't do it. I understand, but I was pretty disappointed since I'm still stuck with the non-functional bottle.


 
They should have exchanged it anyway. 

I had a woman who brought back items from Patrci Dempsy's line, Delux, that was discountinued over a year ago and we took it back. The cust. service rep needs to get a manager on the phone to call a distric # for warehouse and get the sku that they need for it to exchange it for you. However, since it's discontinued, you'd prolly get very little for the price of the bottle unfortunatly. I really don't know what to recommend to you other than to get a cheap unsued new perfume bottle to transfor your contents into. You'd need to pop the top off of the broken one, but, then you can transfer the liquids to a bottle that works to be able to use them. Sorry this happened to you, that's pretty bad CS offering to do that for you and then backing out at the last sec b/c they didn't do their research.


----------



## pippop

^Yeah, I wish they hadn't gotten my hopes up. Thanks for explaining that to me.

I've tried getting the top off, but it won't budge. I've used a big strong man, pliers, etc. I guess I'm just SOL.


----------



## digby723

Yea, some of them are really hard to take off. If it won't budge with pliers, then, you're SOL in that sense, but, have you tried to contact the company who made the perfume for a solution? Maybe they can fix it or send you a new one perhaps?


----------



## Geminiz06

their return policy is great... It's just a shame that people take advantage of good return policies.....That's why soooo many companies have change their policies, and then loyal customers suffer


----------



## jpgoeth

More return drama:  my mom sent me a whole big box of makeup and I don't like some of it  I don't want to ask her for the receipt (it'll hurt her feelings) and I know she bought it at Sephora (from Dad).  I feel like a complete a-hole returning all of this stuff w/o a receipt - I'm talking about 6 or 7 items.  But I think I'd feel worse letting my mom spend all that money on stuff I won't use.

Is it OK to take it back to Sephora?  Should I call first?  

I _really_ don't want to tell my mom I didn't like stuff - she'll be super-hurt and it'll create a lot of drama in the fam.

Help me!


----------



## digby723

jpgoeth said:


> More return drama: my mom sent me a whole big box of makeup and I don't like some of it  I don't want to ask her for the receipt (it'll hurt her feelings) and I know she bought it at Sephora (from Dad). I feel like a complete a-hole returning all of this stuff w/o a receipt - I'm talking about 6 or 7 items. But I think I'd feel worse letting my mom spend all that money on stuff I won't use.
> 
> Is it OK to take it back to Sephora? Should I call first?
> 
> I _really_ don't want to tell my mom I didn't like stuff - she'll be super-hurt and it'll create a lot of drama in the fam.
> 
> Help me!


 
Lol, it's ok, they will take it back! If you want, make two trips and split it up. And, it's ok if you used it. They will give you store credit. Tell them when you walk in that you have a return and then either tell them that you want to exchange (so that they won't be surprised later at the register) or, just walk in and tell them you have a return and would like store credit for the items. HTH!  Oh, and, your mom will never be the wiser! They don't need a reciept, and they don't look up information


----------



## jpgoeth

Thank you digby!  I've been feeling stressed out about it all night!


----------



## digby723

Aww, don't stress *jpgoeth*!! Sephora return policy rocks! I love it so much more now that I don't work there LOL!!


----------



## jpgoeth

They totally didn't take it back!!

They said that since some of the items are one sale somewhere else, they can't take anything back unless I can "prove" that it was purchased at Sephora!  So lame.


----------



## digby723

jpgoeth said:


> They totally didn't take it back!!
> 
> They said that since some of the items are one sale somewhere else, they can't take anything back unless I can "prove" that it was purchased at Sephora! So lame.


 
WOAH! That is totally not their policy! Call their corporate number, or, take it to another store. I'm really sorry, that's bad CS on their part, because their return policy is to take it back, no matter what, no matter the time period (I took stuff back from over a year ago!) with no questions asked! 

1-877-SEPHORA or (1-877-737-4672) ----------> Call them!


----------



## jpgoeth

I'll definitely call in the morning... I was kind of shocked when she said that.  I was just like, "I guess I don't really understand because most of your products are available at other stores potentially on sale..."  And she just kind of shrugged me off and said that at certain times of the year they monitor stuff.  Which makes me wonder - if I just held onto everything for a month, then they would take it back?  Doesn't make a ton of sense IMO...


----------



## jpgoeth

Well poop - the corporate line said that it's up to the discretion of the store to decide if they will accept a return without a receipt or not.  I'm still not sure if that makes sense because I was told the last few times I was in-store that it's OK to bring something back even if I don't have the receipt.

I guess I'll try the other store in the area... then think about asking for the receipt if they still won't accept it....:s


----------



## digby723

Unfortunately, they can no look up receipts for past purchases. And, it's odd that the corporate # told you that, about the return policy, because my manager when I worked there (only 6 months ago) told me to take back everything and anything, no questions asked. I'd take it to the other store in your area...you will probably get better luck there!!


----------



## chunkymunky85

yesterday i bought lancome courbe virtouse mascara... well... i hate it it makes my lashes clumpy and icky looking i want to return it to sephora what is their return policy


----------



## sooner_girl20

Sephora has one of the best return policies EVER! Just tell them you weren't happy with it and they will take it right back and refund you. I've never had any problems returning anything, even if it's been used.


----------



## j9g8rchic

Yep, they're great.  They even took a lip gloss I bought that I had for a couple of months that the tube started to crack.  I didn't think there was anything I could do because it had been so long, but they took it back with no questions asked.  They're great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

if you have a receipt, you will get your money back.  Without, you will get a store credit.  Sephora and Nordstrom have the BEST return policies.


----------



## bagluv5000

Excellent return policy!!  They are an LVMH company, so their customer service is exemplary.


----------



## Bellagigi

Anyone know if they are the same with the online returns?  I want to order some of their new nail polishes but worry I won't like them in person.  I live an hour away from Sephora or I would just drop by the store.


----------



## msbird

Online returns come w/ a postage paid sticker to send back for free!  Sephora!


----------



## digby723

^ you can send it back, or, you can bring it to the store. They will accept it either way. HTH!


----------



## Bellagigi

Thanks!  I just made the order. :okay: I hope I like the nail polish.  Surely it will be a good formula with OPI involved.  The colors seem pretty on the monitor but I'm sure you all know how that can go.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

On the screen they look gorgeous! Saw them IRL over the weekend & wasn't too impressed ( I quickly glanced through them & nothing caught my eye). I'm sure alot of people will disagree w/ me though. I didn't try them on either so


----------



## melissanj22403

digby i see that you used to work at sephora so i wanted to ask you a question 
i purchased dolce and gabbana light blue last yr and i thought i liked it but its just sitting on my dresser i dont use it i dont like it i dont have the box or the receipt. will they exchange it? i want to get sean combs unforgivable woman


----------



## AznGrl03

Sephora has one of the best return/exchange policies ever! I returned/exchanged some of the products I've accumulated over th epast two years... and got almost $300 worth of store credit. Awesome!! Now I can spend more w/o spending more.


----------



## maddog

I bought BE foundation powder while on vacation in Vegas a few months ago because they were running out in my area.  Right after I bought it, I realize my face was breaking out because of it. I haven't taken the sealing sticker off yet.

I don't have the receipt, and I'm in Toronto.  Would they still give me a store credit?


----------



## digby723

melissanj22403 said:


> digby i see that you used to work at sephora so i wanted to ask you a question
> i purchased dolce and gabbana light blue last yr and i thought i liked it but its just sitting on my dresser i dont use it i dont like it i dont have the box or the receipt. will they exchange it? i want to get sean combs unforgivable woman


 
Yes, you should have no problems accepting it! It's sephoras #1 sold fragrance, so, I know that they have not stopped carrying it. Check online, to make sure that the fragrance amount (ie: 50 ML) is a amount that they still carry though. I'm sure it's the same, but sometimes companies decide to go bigger or smaller fragrance wise. As long as it's still an amount that they carry, they can scan in another unopened product for the sku # and give you store credit. 

http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P12420&categoryId=B70
It comes in amounts of 0.8, 1.7 and 3.4 fl oz currently. As long as you have one of these, you'll have no problems! HTH!!


----------



## digby723

maddog said:


> I bought BE foundation powder while on vacation in Vegas a few months ago because they were running out in my area. Right after I bought it, I realize my face was breaking out because of it. I haven't taken the sealing sticker off yet.
> 
> I don't have the receipt, and I'm in Toronto. Would they still give me a store credit?


 
I don't know about Sephora in toronto, or even if there are any sephora's in canada. I know that sephora USA is different from sephora france, so, if you have a sephora near you, I'd probably wait until you are in the USA again to exchange it. You should have no problems doing so, just tell them that it didn't work for your face and that you broke out because of it. They'll give you store credit for it, or, return it if you have your reciept. HTH!!


----------



## digby723

Pursefanatic85 said:


> On the screen they look gorgeous! Saw them IRL over the weekend & wasn't too impressed ( I quickly glanced through them & nothing caught my eye). I'm sure alot of people will disagree w/ me though. I didn't try them on either so


 
I agree with you. I was not impressed with the colors when i checked it out. I think their own line of colors was actually prettier. Now, if they made those by OPI, I'd be happier! But, their own nail polish chips so quickly, it was never worth it to me to purchase them. I tried a couple of the OPI colors on my nail, and, while the inital coat didn't take too well, it chipped within a matter of hours, I think if I used a clear coat over top, it wouldn't have been too bad.


----------



## Odette

Has the return policy changed at all?  I got an eye palette that looks dreadful on me, and want to exchange it.


----------



## VPT

And I bought something from Sephora in another state can I return it in my state? Lost the receipt


----------



## Magdeline

VPT said:


> And I bought something from Sephora in another state can I return it in my state? Lost the receipt



Yes. They don't even have a way of knowing that it was from another state if you don't have your receipt.


----------



## nanceh

I return stuff a lot because i'm an online shopper, and sometimes stuff doesn't work out the way i'd like. When i returned at one of my local sephoras, the lady put a big ol sticker on one of my used products, and i asked what happens to the products. She said that they are sometimes thrown away, if unused, sent back, and sometimes they are given to the employees to take home as testers, so that they can have better knowledge/experience on all the products in order to better serve  customers. Some are used as testers in stores as well. I mean, why waste an unopen product when you have one that's been used once and returned?

Seems reasonable enough to me!


----------



## digby723

VPT said:


> And I bought something from Sephora in another state can I return it in my state? Lost the receipt



They can. If you want your $ back and you have your receipt, they will adjust the tax so that you get exactly what you paid and not less/more if your state has a different tax.


----------



## digby723

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Has the return policy changed at all?  I got an eye palette that looks dreadful on me, and want to exchange it.



As far as I am aware, it has not changed. I've heard rumors that after 12/31/08 it will go to exchange/return by receipt only, but, as far as I am aware, you are still ok to return/exchange at your pleasure!


----------



## shonntew

I took back some dry shampoo spray (Ojon) because the sprayer was clogged, and they exchanged it even without a receipt.  No hassle at all


----------



## sunkist_baby

I have never had a problem with returning/exchanging at Sephora....until today.  I bought DS Iconic mascara online last week and they sent me plain DS - but charged me for DS iconic!  So i went to my local Sephora explaining the situation and showed them the return slip, recept, mascara.  The SA helping me was understanding and started to fix the order.  She had to call someone over to override something on the register. (manager maybe?)  Well, the lady she called over flashed me a dirty look and asked me if I was sure I received the wrong mascara.  She told me theres a $3 difference if I wanted to get DS iconic, then she shook her head never-mind, then told me to give her a minute because she needs to call and find out what to do because they've never EVER had that problem before.  I was angry!! I spend a lot of money there - why would I lie about something like this??? $3!


----------



## yslalice

i've never had a problem returning stuff that didn't work for me.


----------



## babes_elise

I returned 3 items last sunday. 2 of them were never opened at all (a lipstick and perfume). 1 is a primer that I used once but didn't work for me. It was purchased online and returned at the store. The SA looked for the receipt but never asked me if I used the stuff or not so I asked her if they will accept a used item. She told me YES. It will eventually be used as sample.


----------



## digby723

babes_elise said:


> I returned 3 items last sunday. 2 of them were never opened at all (a lipstick and perfume). 1 is a primer that I used once but didn't work for me. It was purchased online and returned at the store. The SA looked for the receipt but never asked me if I used the stuff or not so I asked her if they will accept a used item. She told me YES. *It will eventually be used as sample*.


 
That's not true. Well, at least, not for the store. Even if the item is used, even if it's a eyeshadow only swiped once, it MUST be sent back. It's stupid sometimes, because people sometimes just open the packaging and don't even use the product and we have to send it back. now, once it is sent back to the warehouse, it might be repackaged/taken out of it's container and then sent to us to be used as a sample. But, the store/employees are NOT to take returned product and make it into samples themselves.


----------



## pinky_ohana

I bought some stuff from Sephora and used the points towards a Deluxe Sample. If I return some the things, I'll be under... Do I need to return the Deluxe Sample? Or pay for it? I've already tested it out. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## simmmchen

^^I'm pretty sure they don't deduct the points from your beauty bank when you return an item.


----------



## babes_elise

digby723 said:


> That's not true. Well, at least, not for the store. Even if the item is used, even if it's a eyeshadow only swiped once, it MUST be sent back. It's stupid sometimes, because people sometimes just open the packaging and don't even use the product and we have to send it back. now, once it is sent back to the warehouse, it might be repackaged/taken out of it's container and then sent to us to be used as a sample. But, the store/employees are NOT to take returned product and make it into samples themselves.



Just to clarify, the SA did not say that the store/employees will use the returned product themselves or that it will not be sent back to the warehouse. What she meant by "it will eventually be used as a sample probably meant like what you said, ---repackaged and/or sent to customers as a sample. I just did not asked more questions because she kept making mistakes doing refund in her register as that time. 

Thanks for the clarification though 


 I just stopped asking questions after she said that, "It will eventually be used as a sample" because she was having problems returning the items in her register.


----------



## mm16

If you get a free gift when you purchase something, lets say the beautybox, do you have to return it too if you don't like what you purchased?


----------



## Odette

mm16 said:


> If you get a free gift when you purchase something, lets say the beautybox, do you have to return it too if you don't like what you purchased?



Nope!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Today I went to my local Sephora to return a Viva La Juicy Couture gift set I ordered during F&F. I told the woman it was used, and I was returning it because it made my allergies act up. I also told her that I forgot my receipt at home and just wanted to exchange it for 2 of The Lash Stash. She didn't want to do the return because there apparently is a limit to the amount a USED return can be! I told her I have never heard of that rule, and didn't want to come back with my receipt because it would cost me double the money in gas and I never go to that mall. Finally she did the exchange, and even had me sign a receipt on camera! She also refused to give me a receipt for the items. I feel so insultedShe basically just attacked me because I wanted to return a perfume set that I couldn't wear. I look young, but that doesn't mean I don't deserve to be treated like a customer.


----------



## jkfrocks

Made you sign a receipt ON CAMERA?
Did she emphasize it?
That is so rude..... 

I never knew you could return make-up period! that's great.
I've been wanting to try bare escentuals.


----------



## tanmi

Can you return an open box item to Sephora with receipt? I have an alergic reaction to the product.  
Thanks.


----------



## candace117

Yep.


----------



## luvbags3

Yes you can, even if you bought it and didn't turn out what you expected. They will ask "has it been used?" not that they wont return it but they make a tag so that they wont re-sale it.


----------



## tanmi

Thanks. But I had thrown away the box already. Do they still accept it with out a box?

Thanks.


----------



## jh4200

Yes, I once returned something without a box with no problem.


----------



## VPT

tanmi said:


> Thanks. But I had thrown away the box already. Do they still accept it with out a box?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes. Even with an empty jar - that's what I read from one of the threads here sometime ago.


----------



## Melocoton

Sure can.  They're pretty good with returns at Sephora.  I've never had any trouble.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

They'll take just about anything back.. it sometimes annoys me to see their very lenient return policy being taken advantage of, but I heard that they will be changing their policy soon enough.


----------



## ritzycatty

Yep, return w/out a box: OK.


----------



## TenYearsGone

I was pretty sure this was the policy and am happy I have Tpf to confirm!  I was using bare minerals for a while and it just stopped having the same effect so I bought the Smashbox foundation kit of whatever but it's totally too dark for my skin and I've been breaking out. It looked fine in the store when one of the SA put it on for me.  Oh well. I'll take my refund and try something else.


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeppers!


----------



## digby723

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/sephora-returns-238580.html

Yes you can. All the info is here


----------



## MichaelJr1186

wow this is awesome info, i'm going to buy myself a new bottle of polo black and be like yea **** hurts my skins....(being sly like i'm always am, would replace it with olive oil)


----------



## jan228

MichaelJr1186 said:


> wow this is awesome info, i'm going to buy myself a new bottle of polo black and be like yea **** hurts my skins....(being sly like i'm always am, would replace it with olive oil)



Don't be an idiot. They'll change their policy if enough people like you take advantage of it.


----------



## MichaelJr1186

jan228 said:


> Don't be an idiot. They'll change their policy if enough people like you take advantage of it.



i'm just kidding.


----------



## TenYearsGone

MichaelJr1186 said:


> wow this is awesome info, i'm going to buy myself a new bottle of polo black and be like yea **** hurts my skins....(being sly like i'm always am, would replace it with olive oil)





jan228 said:


> Don't be an idiot. They'll change their policy if enough people like you take advantage of it.



I knew you were kidding Michael, but jan228 is right, Sephora's policy is very lenient and I do like it that way because cosmetics is a tough thing to get right the first time. With the cost of the products we're buying ($35+) foundation etc. it's obviously good that if we aren't satisfied or had a bad reaction to the product we are able to take it back. I'm going today to return some stuff.


----------



## chris7891

Sephora has an amazing return policy, and they have really good Customer Service.
I don't think their return policy will change anytime soon.


----------



## gina2328

A SA gave me a hard time about a return at Sephora last time.  Nordstrom is the best about returns, they are so sweet about it!


----------



## xlana

A SA at sephora told me as long as you've used less than half, they'll take it back.


----------



## cristalena56

i want to take the im beauty polish back that stained my nails yellow(thank goodness i only did the tips!).. but dk if i want to.. i feel weird returning a used item...


----------



## VPT

cristalena56 said:


> i want to take the im beauty polish back that stained my nails yellow(thank goodness i only did the tips!).. but dk if i want to.. i feel weird returning a used item...



Try anyway, you're not the only person to return a used item to Sephora. You don't even need a receipt.


----------



## LeeClee

Yes, you can.  I've done it a few times when a product doesnt live up to its name.  They will gladly takle it back so long as you havent used the entire bottle lol.


----------



## LeeClee

If they should give you a hard time, which happenned to me once by some snotty new sales girl, immediately ask for a manager and threaten to call corporate.  They hate that.  They will bow down before you and do as you say lol.


----------



## VPT

Oh just want to add, you can return an item purchased like 5 yrs ago there's no return-by date policy. As long as the SKU exists in their database you can return it!


----------



## bagluv5000

Outstanding return policy.  Even works without a receipt if you misplace it or it's a gift.  Supa Dupa.


----------



## shallow-ish

I'm always shy about returning things, even when they're not used!  I've never returned something used, but maybe I should if I dislike it - I work hard for my money.

I got the Sephora brand lip primer pencil a while ago and it was absolutely awful, so I tossed it.  Judging by the posts on this thread, I should have kept and returned it!


----------



## TenYearsGone

shallow-ish said:


> I'm always shy about returning things, even when they're not used!  I've never returned something used, but maybe I should if I dislike it - I work hard for my money.
> 
> I got the Sephora brand lip primer pencil a while ago and it was absolutely awful, so I tossed it.  Judging by the posts on this thread, I should have kept and returned it!



I felt a little weird about it too but I figured it's their policy and people probably do it everyday so why not me (especially when I was having an allergic reaction to the foundation I got and could use my money on something else). What I was embarrassed about was buying new foundation and then going to MAC and trying the Studio Sculpt (and loving it!) and then going back to Sephora to return the foundation that I had just bought to the same guy who rung me up no more then an hour ago. :shame:


----------



## Cedes

What do they do with all of the stuff that gets returned and can't be re-sold?


----------



## regretless

*Cedes:* i always wondered as well! do they become testers?   if they just toss it out that would be such a waste- as i can imagine many people return things that have been swiped once


----------



## Cedes

regretless said:


> *Cedes:* i always wondered as well! do they become testers?   if they just toss it out that would be such a waste- as i can imagine many people return things that have been swiped once



Eeeee! I have a hard enough time trying out any of the testers in the store thinking that they were once brand new, but if they are pre-used and then put into rotation? 

I agree that it would be a total waste to trash them but I can't imagine what else they might do with them that's sanitary.


----------



## VPT

Cedes said:


> Eeeee! I have a hard enough time trying out any of the testers in the store thinking that they were once brand new, but if they are pre-used and then put into rotation?
> 
> I agree that it would be a total waste to trash them but I can't imagine what else they might do with them that's sanitary.



Answer is right here at *post #36*
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/sephora-returns-238580.html


----------



## ShopShoeGal

Wasteful, yes, but they mark up the products like 10 times to cover the returns and administrative cost.  It probably costs them $2 to make a lipgloss that's sold for $20.


----------



## missjenny2679

So, I just tried to return two things to Sephora today without my receipt, and they wouldn't take them back without my ID (which I left in another pair of pantsush Why are they doing this now? Anyone know? I tried to google it, and found nothing!


----------



## auriverde

they have a great policy. I bought some stuff months ago that was either unopened or used once but i needed to return it so i could get cash back and they took it without any questions.


----------



## Miss T

missjenny2679 said:


> So, I just tried to return two things to Sephora today without my receipt, and they wouldn't take them back without my ID (which I left in another pair of pantsush Why are they doing this now? Anyone know? I tried to google it, and found nothing!


 
I heard an SA tell a customer in front of me in line that they were going to start checking IDs soon. It looked like he was returning a product that was pretty used, and she didn't have a receipt. The SA was kind of giving her a hard time about it, but she ended up taking it back, and that's when I heard her say something like "in the future they are going to start checking IDs with returns so we can keep track of people's returns" or something to that effect. My guess is that people are really taking advantage of their generous return policy, and they probably want to keep track of frequent returners...or frequent returners of half-used products?


----------



## keodi

missjenny2679 said:


> So, I just tried to return two things to Sephora today without my receipt, and they wouldn't take them back without my ID (which I left in another pair of pantsush Why are they doing this now? Anyone know? I tried to google it, and found nothing!


 
yes this id thing when returning without a reciept started this month. According to the SA, the company wants to track the amount of returns per customer..


----------



## Swtest2Lips

I guess they have to resort to checking ids now because some people abuse their awesome return policy!


----------



## missjenny2679

I called Sephora today, and they did say it was because they have been getting a ton of returns.


----------



## wifeyb

glad i found this! i bought a callus shaver and i have no idea how to use it! lol so im going to just exchange for some new tweezers, or brushes. i was always so embarrassed to go in to return this! callus shaver? i know ew....but never used!


----------



## missisa07

Bellagigi said:


> Anyone know if they are the same with the online returns?  I want to order some of their new nail polishes but worry I won't like them in person.  I live an hour away from Sephora or I would just drop by the store.


I just returned my Bare Escentuals Matte Foundation that I ordered online to the store.  They gave me no problems about it.  

Product was opened and I used it ONCE but the shade was off from the original Bare Escentuals foundation.


----------



## JSH812

I returned an unopened and sealed bottle of foundation w/o a receipt - I had purchased it online and thrown away the receipt b/c I assumed I would use the makeup (but ended up needing a darker color) and they actually called the corporate office or whomever and made sure I had actually made the purchase online.....

whatever it takes - I was honest and I think if they need to call and/or check ID's, so be it....


----------



## rin

Sephora has a pretty lax return policy. I never had trouble returning anything.


----------



## _bebee

i love their return policy


----------



## keodi

JSH812 said:


> I returned an unopened and sealed bottle of foundation w/o a receipt - I had purchased it online and thrown away the receipt b/c I assumed I would use the makeup (but ended up needing a darker color) and they actually called the corporate office or whomever and made sure I had actually made the purchase online.....
> 
> whatever it takes - I was honest and I think if they need to call and/or check ID's, so be it....


 
I agree..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sephora has a very fair return policy.. with a receipt they take it back gladly

 without a receipt they ask for phot id and then give a store credit.. and they don't

ask a million ?'s.. it is a pleasure to shop there


----------



## digby723

TBH I don't know why they didn't do the ID thing years ago. When I worked there we had a lady compleltly abuse the return system. She would come in at least once a week and buy a whole bunch of stuff, I'm talking $300 worth of crap. Then come in the next week, return 95% of it (ALL used too!) and exchange half of it for the same stuff!! One time she returned one Nars lipgloss, used it, and exchanged it for the same shade! I even pointed it out to her and she said yes, that's what she wanted!!! And to make sure the correct product is inside, we have to open each package, so I opened the one she was returning and opened the cap and there was nothing wrong with it! This lady was just freakin nuts. I think they are doing the ID thing to help track excessive returners and then ban them when it gets to be a problem. If you buy with a BI membership then they can prolly also track your records and see if you are returning an excessive amount of stuff that "you didn't buy" (or at least didn't use your BI membership for). This way they can also track those who buy from other places and return to sephora (ie: buy at marshalls for $5 and return to sephora for $25.) <---yes, people would do that too!


----------



## bubblevita

^ didn't sephora start putting stickers on the items like Nordstrom does for everything they sell? The sticker contains all information about the purchase and proves the item is indeed from sephora. If someone comes in trying to return without receipt and the items do not have the sticker on, isn't it pretty obvious that the item was not purchased from Sephora? Sephora should stop allowing those types of return!


----------



## dianaonel

The Sephora website currently says: Please note that we do not offer exchanges for returned products at this time. 

Is this true? I have an urban decay eyeshadow that I got two weeks ago from Sephora and was thinking of exchanging it for a different color because it is NOT a color I normally wear, but I no longer have a receipt OR the original packaging it came in. What do you guys think?


----------



## dianaonel

....i wish there was a more updated version of this thread right now  
i'm trying to figure out if this has changed over the year...I've NEVER returned ANYTHING at Sephora because I think its weird but I don't want to get stuck with make-up that I will never use just because I threw away the receipt and original packaging:wondering


----------



## scarlettnicole

I returned some makeup forever hd powder stuff last week without the packaging or receipt (also purchased from a sephora in another state) and they were totally cool with it! I used it for about a week before deciding i didn't like it at all so i don't think it'd be a problem!


----------



## lovemysavior

I returned some used concealer today and didn't have any problems.  I didn't have my receipt but they did ask me for my ID and she also asked me what the problem was with the item.


----------



## talexs

Just returned 2 items today, one was a mascara (that I had used and--sadly--made my eyes water) and the second was a body cream (never used I got it home and saw that the incorrect fragrance was in the box) and the SA was fabulous and made the return super easy.  I did have a receipt, but she was kind enough to tell me that even if I had misplaced it Sephora would still be happy to take it back.

I have to agree with just about everyone else, Sephora has an awesome return policy that is very lenient and I really appreciate that.  It definitely encourages me to buy more bc I know I can always return it if I need to and to be honest I rarely if ever return there.  I hope some people taking advantage of it doesn't cause them to make changes.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I don't know about anyone else but I think they are being very sneaky in terms of their new retuen policy. If you don't have a receipt you have to show ID and they even have signs stating the new policy where it says they will ask for your name, address and number. What they DON"T tell you is that they copy down your _DRIVERS LICENSE ID NUMBER_.  That really is an invasion of our privacy. 
That is used by goverment official. I didn't know return a lip gloss was a national security.

When I made a return and noticed they were taking it down I was told it was being kept in a national computer database. I then took my ID back and told them they could not copy it down. 

The return policy did not state that and when I told the manager that she didn't protest.

Please Know that they are NOT allowed to ask for that information and quite frankly who has access to that is a concern.
Just a heads up for those who value their privacy


----------



## ladystara

I noticed that the other day!  Did they allow you to make the return even without the drivers license?  What if I don't have one on me?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

ladystara said:


> I noticed that the other day! Did they allow you to make the return even without the drivers license? What if I don't have one on me?


 

I did have my license, what i didnt let them do was copy the ID number.


----------



## missjenny2679

ladystara said:


> I noticed that the other day! Did they allow you to make the return even without the drivers license? What if I don't have one on me?


 

I didn't have mine, and they refused to take my item back!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

missjenny2679 said:


> I didn't have mine, and they refused to take my item back!


Wow that's crazy, I wouldn't want them to write down all of the license info either, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## monstar

this is kind of off topic, but did they change their deluxe sample policy too?? i have over 600 points and i don't like the 500 pt reward bc its not for my skin tone and they wouldn't let me get multiple 100 pt ones anymore! ive done it before and gotten like 4-5 at a time...also i exchanged something and they told me that i couldn't redeem my points with an exchange so i told them i'd return what i just bought and rebuy it to get the sample so the SA gave me a HUGE attitude and just threw a sample in my bag like literally threw it in...whats going on with them now?


----------



## talexs

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I think they are being very sneaky in terms of their new retuen policy. If you don't have a receipt you have to show ID and they even have signs stating the new policy where it says they will ask for your name, address and number. What they DON"T tell you is that they copy down your _DRIVERS LICENSE ID NUMBER_. That really is an invasion of our privacy.
> That is used by goverment official. I didn't know return a lip gloss was a national security.
> 
> When I made a return and noticed they were taking it down I was told it was being kept in a national computer database. I then took my ID back and told them they could not copy it down.
> 
> The return policy did not state that and when I told the manager that she didn't protest.
> 
> Please Know that they are NOT allowed to ask for that information and quite frankly who has access to that is a concern.
> Just a heads up for those who value their privacy


 
Thanks for the heads up, well they have my info  I should really pay closer attention to these things.  Don't want to highjack the thread but kinda want to rant about a no receipt exchange I had yesterday.  Before I start I guess I should preface it with I am sure working at Sephora is hard and they deal with lots of "silliness" but the lady was so rude I almost just figured screw it and left.  A few days ago I bought a Tocca edt as a gift for a friend, but then she told me she already bought it for herself so I went back to see if I could exchange it.  Now it was my fault for tossing the receipt (bad habit of mine, when I pay cash I crumple it and go) but still.  I went in and explained the situation to the girl--didn't want anyone to think I stole it--and she told me that no receipt returns were no longer allowed bc of the suspicious people who were doing it.  I told her I would just like to make an exchange and she told me that didn't change the outcome.  I saw the sign by their cashwrap so I figured I would figure it all out when I got to the register, when all was said and done I picked out about $250 worth of stuff so I would have been doing the exchange but also giving them money too.  I told the SA what happened and she told me she would have to examine the product (it was still wrapped) and then she told me this would take awhile and called her "director" over and the director seriously looked at me like I was trying to rip Sephora off and told me that she would do the exchange just this once and then told me to "not make a habit of this."  In between the dirty looks she asked the SA if she thought the edt was counterfeit (??????)

Now I would never ever expect preferential treatment or anything like that but I go into that particular location about 2-3 times a week and know many of the women who work there, I don't know I guess it just kind of irritated me.  I completely understand that they cannot just return or exchange things willy nilly, but I thought they weren't very nice at all.


----------



## manke

for the past five years or so, i spent probably $500 or more every month at sephora (yeah, i know it's embarrassing). i returned about $500 per year of that huge annual sum (which, if you buy some of the more expensive items at sephora, such as hair irons and some of their serums/creams, does not translate into tons of items), and those returns have always been completely hassle-free.

the *only *reason i spent all that at sephora instead of online or at nordstrom's was because of their return policy on the off chance that i don't like something. i have never had a positive experience with any of their employees--neither for customer service or actual knowledge about products--so i sure wasn't shopping there for the people who work there!

now that the return policy is the same as many other stores, i don't have an incentive to shop exclusively at sephora and will move to nordstrom, neiman marcus, saks, online retailers, and small local boutiques who don't have good return policies but make the shopping experience a pleasure. in fact, i've had so many extremely negative experiences with sephora employees that i will not spend any more money there in light of their removing their one positive attribute (and *solidgold2*'s observation about them copying down private information is absolutely unacceptable).

i know i'm only one customer, but i'm voting with my wallet as best as i can.


----------



## bnjj

I exchanged one brand of moisturizer for another the other day and I didn't have my receipt and they asked for my DL and I really didn't have an issue with it.  There are other stores here that do the same thing.  I will be more careful in the future about hanging onto my receipts in case I do need to return something so I don't get red flagged in their computer system or something.

I've never had a negative shopping experience at Sephora.


----------



## monstar

manke said:


> for the past five years or so, i spent probably $500 or more every month at sephora (yeah, i know it's embarrassing). i returned about $500 per year of that huge annual sum (which, if you buy some of the more expensive items at sephora, such as hair irons and some of their serums/creams, does not translate into tons of items), and those returns have always been completely hassle-free.
> 
> the *only *reason i spent all that at sephora instead of online or at nordstrom's was because of their return policy on the off chance that i don't like something. i have never had a positive experience with any of their employees--neither for customer service or actual knowledge about products--so i sure wasn't shopping there for the people who work there!
> 
> now that the return policy is the same as many other stores, i don't have an incentive to shop exclusively at sephora and will move to nordstrom, neiman marcus, saks, online retailers, and small local boutiques who don't have good return policies but make the shopping experience a pleasure. in fact, i've had so many extremely negative experiences with sephora employees that i will not spend any more money there in light of their removing their one positive attribute (and *solidgold2*'s observation about them copying down private information is absolutely unacceptable).
> 
> i know i'm only one customer, but i'm voting with my wallet as best as i can.


yeah..at this point i'd rather just go to nordstrom and sign up for their rewards program


----------



## tsscheung

okay so I bought this moisturizer like half a year ago, and I used it only for one week and it made my skin breakout like crazy
I didn't know about this until now
soo... the item is used, I do not have receipt or box 
can I still get store credit?

and what if i don't have a driver license? do they take like health card/citizenship card?


----------



## Swtest2Lips

^You should call up your nearest Sephora and ask since Im assuming youre in Canada. They might be able to take it back.


----------



## exotikittenx

monstar said:


> this is kind of off topic, but did they change their deluxe sample policy too?? i have over 600 points and i don't like the 500 pt reward bc its not for my skin tone and they wouldn't let me get multiple 100 pt ones anymore! ive done it before and gotten like 4-5 at a time...also i exchanged something and they told me that i couldn't redeem my points with an exchange so i told them i'd return what i just bought and rebuy it to get the sample so the SA gave me a HUGE attitude and just threw a sample in my bag like literally threw it in...whats going on with them now?




Wow.  You'd think they'd value a customer who has spent so much money there.  I'm so over people giving attitude in sales.  Speak and complain to a manager, and if that gets nowhere, complain to their corporate office about this.  If I get attitude, I'm taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## talexs

I probably have absolutely NO idea what I am talking about but the last few times I have gone into the Sephora that I regularly frequent they have not been nice at all.  I wanted to buy a mascara and they didn't have any more out and a SA came over and asked if I needed any help and I asker her if she happened to know if they had anymore, she seriosuly rolled her eyes and looked at me like I had 3 heads.  Everyone working seems really down and like they do not want to be there; could sales be down and are they maybe getting pressure from up top?  I'm probably way off base but they have been awful lately.


----------



## monstar

exotikittenx said:


> Wow.  You'd think they'd value a customer who has spent so much money there.  I'm so over people giving attitude in sales.  Speak and complain to a manager, and if that gets nowhere, complain to their corporate office about this.  If I get attitude, I'm taking my business elsewhere.



i went back bc i got a vib thing for a free brush and they were a little bit better this time...i signed up for nordstrom's reward program still though haha


----------



## Bridget S.

I can't fault them for not wanting to take back things with no receipt, unless it is their brand. I shop there fairly often but keep my receipts, I have never had any issue with returns, even when returning several things. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## yeliab

talexs, sorry to hear about your bad experience with sephora.  Hopefully that was a fluke at that store...  If it keeps up - have a nice talk with the store manager.  You're a valued customer...  the SA shouldn't be so Rude!!


----------



## meganfm

If I order online, can I return to a store in Canada?

I'm planning on buying a Clarisonic, but I want to make sure I can return it if my skin has any issues with it.


----------



## bnjj

They don't ship the Clairisonic to Canada.  You can buy it from TSC though.


----------



## meganfm

bnjj said:


> They don't ship the Clairisonic to Canada.  You can buy it from TSC though.



No I'm going to be ordering it and then having it shipped to the US (I have a mailbox there).

Would they take it back though?  I'm afraid my skin might react and I want to make sure I can take it back to the store.


----------



## ilyshBB

Hi, I'm a 14 year old amateur Sephora customer & I would like to ask a question.
I recently bought Amazing cosmetics Amazing concealer & I would like to return it because I ended up with buying the larger tube instead of the on-the-go one instead because of lack of time & nervousness. :\ I want to know if they'll accept returns from such a young person like me nicely. I know your wondering why I'm asking if they would return it nicely is because I'm overly shy & seriously don't know how to control myself properly without looking like a complete fool in a place I have not shopped before.
I guess that's it... Please reply quick.
Thank you all.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Do you have a receipt? If you do then it shouldnt be a problem-if you dont you should call the store and ask.  because they require an id card for returns


----------



## shonntew

So I just want to clarify. If I want to return something wihout a recepit, I jus need an ID. Or will they not accept returns at all without a receipt? I'll gladly even take store credit


----------



## devoted7

^you can return items without a receipt. I think they do ask for your ID and they will just give you store credit. HTH's!


----------



## libelle

I know this question has been asked and answered before but I just want to double check.
Do they USUALLY take away your beauty points when you return something? 
I read on their site that they're supposed to, but I see many people saying that they don't.
So is it like a random sort of thing?


----------



## Swtest2Lips

They dont take it away if youre exchanging it for something else-if you return the product completely, they take it away


----------



## sillywahine

I was wondering.....I just got some stuff from the Sephora F&F sale and I want to exchange one of the items for a different shade. Same product, just a different color. Do you think they will let me do an even exchange and still apply the 20% discount or lose my discount on the item I am exchanging for...?


----------



## Swtest2Lips

it shouldnt be a problem if you were just swapping the colors


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sillywahine said:


> I was wondering.....I just got some stuff from the Sephora F&F sale and I want to exchange one of the items for a different shade. Same product, just a different color. Do you think they will let me do an even exchange and still apply the 20% discount or lose my discount on the item I am exchanging for...?


^I am in the same boat, might need a diff foundation color for my Temptu than what I ordered, don't want to have to pay the diff of FP between the one I ordered with F&F and the one at reg. FP at the store.


----------



## lovemydeals

sillywahine said:


> I was wondering.....I just got some stuff from the Sephora F&F sale and I want to exchange one of the items for a different shade. Same product, just a different color. Do you think they will let me do an even exchange and still apply the 20% discount or lose my discount on the item I am exchanging for...?


 
I tried to do that and they told me that I would have to pay the difference even though it was the same item, different color.  I told them to just return the item.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Omg thats awful! I guess it just depends on the sa.


----------



## Magdeline

lovemydeals said:


> I tried to do that and they told me that I would have to pay the difference even though it was the same item, different color.  I told them to just return the item.




There is an easy solution to this...


----------



## ALLIEMO20

Sephora has a great return policy except it clearly states that they do NOT offer exchanges.  That's the only thing that sucks about them.


----------



## ALLIEMO20

Your best option is to do a non reciept return and they will give you a store merchandise credit that will be worth the value of the item in store without the 20% already taken off


----------



## ILuvShopping

didn't not realize they don't offer even exchanges... good bit of information to know!
thanks alliemo20!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Thats strange, I bought the Temptu and some cartridges and got the wrong foundation shade... they helped me find the right shade and then allowed me to exchange for the right shade tone w/o losing my F&F discount.


----------



## bnjj

I've exchanged things at Sephora.

Doing an exchange or returning something and getting store credit to buy something else are the same thing.


----------



## missjenny2679

bnjj said:


> I've exchanged things at Sephora.
> 
> Doing an exchange or returning something and getting store credit to buy something else are the same thing.


 
I agree! I have exchanged things as well


----------



## *want it all*

I really like Sephora's return policy.  I agree it sucks about losing the F&F discount when you try and exch a product for a same item (though different shade).  

Yup, what I've done is just do a straight up return (w/o receipt).  The price will be rung up at whatever price point is being sold at the store, and then you can do your even exchange that way.


----------



## Swanky

bnjj said:


> I've exchanged things at Sephora.
> 
> Doing an exchange or returning something and getting store credit to buy something else are the same thing.



not if it was on sale when you bought it and they won't exchange it.
If you buy an item at 20% off; say $12 - {originally $16} and your return it for a credit, then you only have $12 to put towards the item you wanted to exchange it for. . . you lost your discount because the item is now $16 again.
KWIM?


----------



## VuittonsLover

i know i am late to the thread.. but they definitely will.

i got 3 opi nail polishes from a friend for my birthday and i returned them months later.. and told them they were a gift.. which they really were.  no problem.. store credit.


----------



## monokuro

I was wondering.. I got 2 lipsticks as a present from friends (no receipt). Ones Lancome and the other is NARS.. they are both shades that are VERY unflattering to my skintone. Would I be able to exchange these? It's been awhile (july) since i've had them but they are new and still in their box. I just want to do an exchange for a color that I can actually use.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

^I would double check to see if sephora actually carries the 2 lippies you have first. If they dont, I would suggest maybe swapping the lippies on makeupalley.


----------



## Luv n bags

I have never had any problems exchanging or returning items at Sephora.  I was even told that items can be returned as long as the container is 1/2 full!  Maybe the SA was new and naive?


----------



## miaskies

sunkist_baby said:


> i have never had a problem with returning/exchanging at sephora....until today.  I bought ds iconic mascara online last week and they sent me plain ds - but charged me for ds iconic!  So i went to my local sephora explaining the situation and showed them the return slip, recept, mascara.  The sa helping me was understanding and started to fix the order.  She had to call someone over to override something on the register. (manager maybe?)  well, the lady she called over flashed me a dirty look and asked me if i was sure i received the wrong mascara.  She told me theres a $3 difference if i wanted to get ds iconic, then she shook her head never-mind, then told me to give her a minute because she needs to call and find out what to do because they've never ever had that problem before.  I was angry!! I spend a lot of money there - why would i lie about something like this??? $3!



I know what you mean! I ordered with sephora and when I placed the order over the phone their system declined my card TWICE.THE LADY HAD TO PUSH MY ORDER THROUGH. When I got my package I was missing the perfume I ordered! I called to complain and they told me they cannot refund my gift card. They told me all they can do is send me a white store credit gift card that can only be used in stores.(even though I paid with a black card! The nearest sephora is over an hour from me! I advise that you spend your money elsewhere! 
      Also, I tried to return something to the Annapolis,md store and this skinny black woman with crazy looking eyeshadowgave me a dirty look said she will not take my return without a receipt. I explained that I live almost 2 hours away and she still would'nt take it, what a *****! And their was nothing wrong with what i was returning, it was basically brand new.Sephora is a very snotty company! Watch out, you've been warned! Sephora is owned by french people.


----------



## namaenai

Just wondering, I am a beauty insider and I notice when you log into your account online you can see the history of EVERYTHING you have ever purchased at Sephora.  I was wondering if I have some things that are pretty old that are lightly used that I just forgot about and didn't like but never returned if I can take them back for store credit.  Or will they be able to see when I bought them and tell me it's too late.  I have taken things back without a receipt for store credit before but it was a long time ago.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ take them back without your receipt and they will give you a white store credit card.


----------



## ang2383

bumping this thread, just wondering if sephora's no receipt policy still works?  i bought a philosophy face cleanser last month and i've been breaking out/itching from it.  i think it's the cleanser =(  it's a shame because i love the cleanser.  i'm assuming i'll get store credit?  thanks!


----------



## merekat703

miaskies said:


> I know what you mean! I ordered with sephora and when I placed the order over the phone their system declined my card TWICE.THE LADY HAD TO PUSH MY ORDER THROUGH. When I got my package I was missing the perfume I ordered! I called to complain and they told me they cannot refund my gift card. They told me all they can do is send me a white store credit gift card that can only be used in stores.(even though I paid with a black card! The nearest sephora is over an hour from me! I advise that you spend your money elsewhere!
> Also, I tried to return something to the Annapolis,md store and this skinny black woman with crazy looking eyeshadowgave me a dirty look said she will not take my return without a receipt. I explained that I live almost 2 hours away and she still would'nt take it, what a *****! And their was nothing wrong with what i was returning, it was basically brand new.Sephora is a very snotty company! Watch out, you've been warned! *Sephora is owned by french people*.


 
Seriously! I am French and Thats just rude! Who cares what type of person owns it, its the individual SAs that can make it or break it. And I am sure that if the 'owers' knew how some of them acted they would not be happy.


----------



## merekat703

ang2383 said:


> bumping this thread, just wondering if sephora's no receipt policy still works? i bought a philosophy face cleanser last month and i've been breaking out/itching from it. i think it's the cleanser =( it's a shame because i love the cleanser. i'm assuming i'll get store credit? thanks!


 
Just tell them it makes you break out and you can exchange it!


----------



## jpgoeth

ang2383 said:


> bumping this thread, just wondering if sephora's no receipt policy still works?  i bought a philosophy face cleanser last month and i've been breaking out/itching from it.  i think it's the cleanser =(  it's a shame because i love the cleanser.  i'm assuming i'll get store credit?  thanks!



I think they ask for your ID now when you exchange without a reciept and give you store credit.


----------



## oceansportrait

I grew up in Japan where people rarely ever try to return things (unless it's defective to begin with) so I was really shocked when I moved to Canada and so many stores had such lax policies of even allowing returns on used products that had no defect to it at other than the reason that the buyer didn't "like it."

Even now, to be honest, I don't really get people who "overbuy" things and then go home and try it out then return the ones that they didn't end up liking that much. To me, that's just abusing the system. 

Whenever I buy makeup like foundation where I'm not sure if I'm going to react badly to it, then I ask for samples to avoid having to return if it doesn't work out. I haven't noticed any MUA ever giving me the "evil eye" for asking for samples, because whenever I go, I usually buy a couple of things to go along with the samples. I could count on two hands how many times I've returned something in the 22 years I've been on this Earth, and those were all because they had something defective (missing items, broken zippers, etc.) ^^;


----------



## Northergirl

miaskies said:


> I know what you mean! I ordered with sephora and when I placed the order over the phone their system declined my card TWICE.THE LADY HAD TO PUSH MY ORDER THROUGH. When I got my package I was missing the perfume I ordered! I called to complain and they told me they cannot refund my gift card. They told me all they can do is send me a white store credit gift card that can only be used in stores.(even though I paid with a black card! The nearest sephora is over an hour from me! I advise that you spend your money elsewhere!
> Also, I tried to return something to the Annapolis,md store and this skinny black woman with crazy looking eyeshadowgave me a dirty look said she will not take my return without a receipt. I explained that I live almost 2 hours away and she still would'nt take it, what a *****! And their was nothing wrong with what i was returning, it was basically brand new.Sephora is a very snotty company! Watch out, you've been warned! Sephora is owned by french people.


 

It's your first post and you insult women of color and the french. Want to take a jab at us Canadians too?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Northergirl said:


> It's your first post and you insult women of color and the french. Want to take a jab at us Canadians too?


Maryland got shat on in that post too... someone's hitting on all cylinders today!


----------



## azhangie

does anyone know if sephora is able to check credit card for transactions? I lost my receipt and I need to return something, but I made the purchase with my credit card so I'm hoping someone will know if they can search credit card to find the transaction? Or should I just try to print the transaction detail from my statement online?


----------



## Bloo

when returning things to sephora why do they check ID when you dont have the receipt?


----------



## j0yc3

Bloo said:


> when returning things to sephora why do they check ID when you dont have the receipt?



bump..

I just returned something I received as a gift and was asked for ID too.. Any reason why?


----------



## Heath-kkf

j0yc3 said:


> bump..
> 
> I just returned something I received as a gift and was asked for ID too.. Any reason why?



They want to make sure one person isn't returning unusually large amounts of merchandise without a receipt. Could be stolen merchandise or some other sort of scam.

As to returning lots of things just because they let you, I think people should be reasonable about it. If you've had the product more than 6 mos., it seems kind of "shady" because makeup does go bad in time. I know when I go to the store that I don't want to buy stuff that has been on the shelf for years.


----------



## rougeallure

Hi all,

Just curious...

I recieved a bunch of beauty supplies from Sephora- and two items I have issues with: a) Ole Henrikson Sheer Transformation creme (makes me break out like crazy!) and b) Lancome teinte idole- not my colour

I dont have the receipt, but I have the original packaging and the products have only been used once or twice. Will Sephora do an exchange for the OLE and a different colour match for the lancome teinte idole foundation?

xo


----------



## rougeallure

bump


----------



## kiss_p

I don't know about online exchanges, but I've been able to do an exchange in store without receipt.  They do ask for ID, though.


----------



## rougeallure

Thanks kiss_p!

Even though it was a gift and Im not sure which Sephora they purchased it at :S Does that matter?


----------



## ilvoelv

^ No they don't ask.


----------



## rougeallure

Thanks Dolls!
xo


----------



## ilvoelv

^ No problem, they really don't ask many questions just for your ID and if its been opened.


----------



## rougeallure

Such a relaxed policy! Im shocked.

Too bad the Sephora in Canada doesnt carry YSL though


----------



## krazydaisy

sephora has a great return policy, but customers should not abuse it. they do take your id to keep track of how many returns you return without a receipt.


----------



## declaredbeauty

krazydaisy said:


> sephora has a great return policy, but* customers should not abuse it.* they do take your id to keep track of how many returns you return without a receipt.



!!!!


----------



## rougeallure

Of course ^^^
Customers should take advantage of take-home samples- use them- see how they like it and then decide whether it is the product for them.


----------



## lidoone427

I ordered a couple of items during the f&f sale and recieved my order today. To my surprise 1 of the item was an empty box with no product. Has this ever happened to anyone and how did sephora deal with the issue?


----------



## kells1983

JSH812 said:


> I returned an unopened and sealed bottle of foundation w/o a receipt - I had purchased it online and thrown away the receipt b/c I assumed I would use the makeup (but ended up needing a darker color) and they actually called the corporate office or whomever and made sure I had actually made the purchase online.....
> 
> whatever it takes - I was honest and I think if they need to call and/or check ID's, so be it....


 
This is interesting info.
I lost my Sephora.com packing slip and wanted to return one of the (unused) items to the store the other day. I even went online and printed out the order summary from the Sephora website (that's what the CS rep told me to do when I called and asked how to go about doing this sort of return). But when I got to the store, they said they couldn't process the return and credit my account at all. They said that there is no possible way they could pull the online info up at all without the actual packing slip. 

So they were just lying...confused...inexperienced... I guess? They had to take my ID & give a store credit instead of a credit to my VISA


----------



## sunhorizon

I received a smashed blush from one of my online orders, I called customer service and they said they were really sorry and they'd send a replacement order right away. Do I still have to mail back the original blush or is this some gratis thing? I checked my online account and a separate order was placed using store credit for a new blush, and my previous order is still "Shipped and Paid", not a return. I was just going to put the chunks and powder bits into a sifter jar. Will Sephora charge my cc if they don't get the blush back??


----------



## sunhorizon

kells1983 said:


> This is interesting info.
> I lost my Sephora.com packing slip and wanted to return one of the (unused) items to the store the other day. I even went online and printed out the order summary from the Sephora website (that's what the CS rep told me to do when I called and asked how to go about doing this sort of return). But when I got to the store, they said they couldn't process the return and credit my account at all. They said that there is no possible way they could pull the online info up at all without the actual packing slip.
> 
> So they were just lying...confused...inexperienced... I guess? They had to take my ID & give a store credit instead of a credit to my VISA



What kind of item was yours? I've heard this is a really common problem with some products, like the fragrance vials :/


----------



## kells1983

sunhorizon said:


> What kind of item was yours? I've heard this is a really common problem with some products, like the fragrance vials :/


 
It was a Sephora Collection brush set, still sealed in its packaging. I was only returning it because I bought another (bigger) brush set in a subsequent order, which had more of the brushes I needed.

ETA:
I never figured it depended on the "type" of item... I just thought it was strange because they said there was "no possible way" for them to look up the purchase.  But before I went, the CS rep I spoke to on the phone (at the 1-800 number) said that the store could, you know? And then I read what the other TPF'er wrote & saw that there was a way for the store to get the info from corporate, and thought it was weird that my store wouldn't process the return :/


----------



## somanyquestions

my mom threw away my receipt and the box the products came in for the HD MUFE foundation and their duo mat powder... i tried it at home and they made me look too tannedddd >.<
sooo will sephora still let me exchange both of those products even without the receipt and the boxes? and alsoo i used them a bit but like 2 pumps of the foundation and a bit of the powderrr...


----------



## somanyquestions

my mom threw away my receipt and the box the products came in for the HD MUFE foundation and their duo mat powder... i tried it at home and they made me look too tannedddd >.<
sooo will sephora still let me exchange both of those products even without the receipt and the boxes? and alsoo i used them a bit but like 2 pumps of the foundation and a bit of the powderrr...


----------



## poppyluver

.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Can you return/exchange an online order to a JC Penny Sephora??

does JC Penny sephoras have about the same stock?? I need to exchange a bare minerals foundation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ why not call to find out their policy...


----------



## bubbleloba

somanyquestions said:


> my mom threw away my receipt and the box the products came in for the HD MUFE foundation and their duo mat powder... i tried it at home and they made me look too tannedddd >.<
> sooo will sephora still let me exchange both of those products even without the receipt and the boxes? and alsoo i used them a bit but like 2 pumps of the foundation and a bit of the powderrr...



I'm not sure if they'll let you return or exchange without the original packaging.  However, it never hurts to try at a Sephora store.  I had to return a primer without receipt once (have the original packaging; used the product twice but made me breakout, thus the need to return/exchange), and the store manager gave me store credit.

Here's Sephora's return policy per their website:

Return to a Sephora Store 
o Visit any free standing Sephora store to return your item(s).
o Please bring your Order Summary and Return Form with you, as well as the credit card you used to place your order.
o If you purchased with your JCPenney credit card, our free standing Sephora store will gladly offer a store credit or an exchange. To receive a full refund on your JCPenney card, please return your item(s) to a Sephora Inside JCPenney store.


----------



## diamant

I have an inquiry for Canada. I have a new in plastic chanel no 5 edp. i got this 3 weeks ago as a bday gift except i only wear madamoiselle. i dont have a recipt or gift receipt. can i exchange it at sephora. im not a 100% this is where it was purchased. i just wont use this scent


----------



## ang3lina33

diamant said:


> I have an inquiry for Canada. I have a new in plastic chanel no 5 edp. i got this 3 weeks ago as a bday gift except i only wear madamoiselle. i dont have a recipt or gift receipt. can i exchange it at sephora. im not a 100% this is where it was purchased. i just wont use this scent



Hate to say it, but yes, they will take it back and issue you credit or you may exchange. All they will ask for is your ID.


----------



## diamant

ang3lina33 said:


> Hate to say it, but yes, they will take it back and issue you credit or you may exchange. All they will ask for is your ID.


 
i decided i will just list it in the local classifieds


----------



## declaredbeauty

Does anyone know what happens when you buy an item during a sale? 

I just bought some concealer.. took a pretty educated guess about my shade and if it doesn't work out I just would rather even exchange it for a shade darker/lighter. But I don't want to return it (I'll be returning it by mail since I ordered it online and there is no free standing store near me) and then get credited for the price but then lose the discount and have to pay full price for another shade.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

declaredbeauty said:


> Does anyone know what happens when you buy an item during a sale?
> 
> I just bought some concealer.. took a pretty educated guess about my shade and if it doesn't work out I just would rather even exchange it for a shade darker/lighter. But I don't want to return it (I'll be returning it by mail since I ordered it online and there is no free standing store near me) and then get credited for the price but then lose the discount and have to pay full price for another shade.


I would think if you are exchanging for the same product but a different shade it should be fine.

I originally bought my TEMPTU on a F&F sale, and got some foundation cartridges that I thought was the right color.

I miscalculated the color, so I brought them in un-used, had them test me for the right color and they did an even exchange for the right foundation color.  NO money, no issues since it was the same item/price and just a different color in the line.


----------



## chipoman81

Has anyone sent something back for return via their free shipping label and had the package never get back to Sephora?  It's been over 30 days and I still haven't heard about my items being returned.  I have never had it take this long; the longest being 2 weeks turn around time.  Customer service doesn't seem to be much help either.


----------



## Jossierose

I made an account just to ask a question. My ex boyfriend got me the Naked Palette in March... We ended and I don't want it anymore,I don't have the brush it came with nor do I have the primer. I do have the purple velvety case it came in but NOT the box. I wanted to buy myself something like it so I bought the nude tude palette from The Balm with my own money and I'm just as happy and it's 20 dollars less. The naked palette is AMAZING,but I didn't buy it and I just don't want it. I've tried swapping it on makeupalley for something else but someone told me about this forum and hopefully my question will get answered.


Thank you!


----------



## QueenDom

Jossierose said:
			
		

> I made an account just to ask a question. My ex boyfriend got me the Naked Palette in March... We ended and I don't want it anymore,I don't have the brush it came with nor do I have the primer. I do have the purple velvety case it came in but NOT the box. I wanted to buy myself something like it so I bought the nude tude palette from The Balm with my own money and I'm just as happy and it's 20 dollars less. The naked palette is AMAZING,but I didn't buy it and I just don't want it. I've tried swapping it on makeupalley for something else but someone told me about this forum and hopefully my question will get answered.
> 
> Thank you!



You're missing too many of the components for them to return it. It's like you're trying to return a sweater after removing the sleeves kwim?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Didn't read this whole thread but I've had no problem returning anything to Sephora.  Just last month I purchased YSL Touche (?).  I did use a few times but I did not care for it.  The top of the box was a little ripped but I did have receipt.  No questions at all were asked, it was just taken right off my cc.


----------



## Jossierose

QueenDom said:


> You're missing too many of the components for them to return it. It's like you're trying to return a sweater after removing the sleeves kwim?



Thanks for the analogy,a simple no would've been fine  What about my Too Face: Romantic Eye Palette? Same question applies.


----------



## Neo007

Jossierose said:


> Thanks for the analogy,a simple no would've been fine  What about my Too Face: Romantic Eye Palette? Same question applies.



I have many times been impressed by how nice Sephora CS is: why don't you just take your 2 palettes to a store and try? If you don't have the receipts, all you need is a valid ID. Worse thing that can happen is that they tell you "sorry, we can't take it back". 

Just my 2 cents, but IMO it's totally worth a try


----------



## IHeartMinis

I have a question about returning sephora products.

When you order something from sephora, do you return the promo code gifts along with the item?

for example, you ordered the Justin Beiber perfume and they give you the free weekend bag? with the Code: JBTRAVEL. Do you have to return the perfume along with the weekend bag? 
Reason why i asked because im on a road trip in September and I broke my nike gym bag. I didnt want to buy another and Im wondering if i can keep the weekend bag and return the perfume?
I know is mean to do so but i didnt want to buy another unless with a big discount.


----------



## Dollarandadream

I shop at sephora ALL the time. I've tried new foundations a few times and ended up not liking them and have always been able to return them. I always had the receipt though. They have such good customer service that I'm almost positive they would at least give you an exchange or store credit.


----------



## Dollarandadream

IHeartMinis said:


> I have a question about returning sephora products.
> 
> When you order something from sephora, do you return the promo code gifts along with the item?
> 
> for example, you ordered the Justin Beiber perfume and they give you the free weekend bag? with the Code: JBTRAVEL. Do you have to return the perfume along with the weekend bag?
> Reason why i asked because im on a road trip in September and I broke my nike gym bag. I didnt want to buy another and Im wondering if i can keep the weekend bag and return the perfume?
> I know is mean to do so but i didnt want to buy another unless with a big discount.




They won't ask you to give the promo gift(s) back.


----------



## polishhor

I've not had many problems at all, but I've always had my receipt.  I've never had to give back a promo item.


----------



## emcosmo1639

IHeartMinis said:


> I have a question about returning sephora products.
> 
> When you order something from sephora, do you return the promo code gifts along with the item?
> 
> for example, you ordered the Justin Beiber perfume and they give you the free weekend bag? with the Code: JBTRAVEL. Do you have to return the perfume along with the weekend bag?
> Reason why i asked because im on a road trip in September and I broke my nike gym bag. I didnt want to buy another and Im wondering if i can keep the weekend bag and return the perfume?
> I know is mean to do so but i didnt want to buy another unless with a big discount.



They won't ask for it back.  If I'm returning the entire order or the product I'm returning was the only item in the order then I'll bring the promo code item back too.  However if what I'm returning is only part of the order then I'll keep it.  I've had times where they tell me to keep the bonus or that they can't take it back, but I've also had times where they say thanks and are surprised I'm bringing it back.


----------



## humbled

hello sonya i was looking for a pair shoes that you wrote that you thought you missed out?....on getting them well im loooking evvvverrrywhere for them!!!:*( did you buy them like your post said u did at shopbop.com? the givenchy boots?


----------



## Amy Crowley

Sephora has by far the best return policy. You can read the whole Sephora return policy here but pretty much any item can be returned within 60 days. 

From 1-30 days its a full refund from 30-60 days its store credit. Hope this helps


----------

